# Je n'arrive pas a me connecter sur internet



## kilakos (6 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour, voila j'ai un ipod touch depuis hier. Mais le probleme est que quand je branche mon modem internet, mon touch ne se connecte pas à internet. Mon modem (netgear) donne bien de l'internet a mon mac centrale et au mac de mon père en mode wi-fi, donc j'ai le wi-fi lol  Donc voila je voudrai savoir comment aller sur l'internet de mon modem avec mon touch. Je vous dis ce que j'ai tenté : je vais dans reglages/wi-fi/je met sur la ligne wi-fi le petit bouton en bleu/j'attends que tous les réseaux apparaissent. Mais le problème est que je ne vois pas le mien apparaître ... Donc je ne peux pas le sélectionner puis mettre mon mot de passe et ainsi me connecter. Dois-je faire des réglages, pour que mon modem devienne apparent ?? Que dois-je faire?

Ps : Je sais que c'est possible puisqu'un information était venu pour le faire sur l'ordinateur de mon père, mais bon il vient tous les 200 ans...

Merci, kilakos

En farfouillant un peu lus, je suis aller dans mon routeur, c'est-a-dire j'ai tapé sur internette : http://puis les chiffres qui correspondent à mon routeur. Donc ça m'a enmené sur une page internet avec touuuuutes les informations sur mon modem. Mais le probleme est que j'y suis perdus, je ne sais pas ou cliquer et ne veux pas faire de betises. Donc merci de me guider aussi dans cette page 

Re merci, kilakos


----------



## fransik (6 Septembre 2009)

...bonjour,

as tu essayé "Réglages > Wi-Fi > Autre" sur l'iPod Touch?
Le nom du réseau est probablement masqué, et il faudrait alors le rentrer à la main.

Mais si c'est bien le cas, il faudra peut-être bien aussi le faire à chaque fois...
C'est du moins c'est mon cas, il semble y avoir un souci à ce niveau sur l'iPhone/ le touch.

Si jamais ça devait être le cas donc, autant sacrifier cette invisibilité du réseau, sachant qu'elle n'offre strictement aucune protection. 
En WPA2, la différence est quasi-nulle, à ceci-près que iPhone/ iPod Touch n'ont plus de problème de connection.


----------



## kilakos (6 Septembre 2009)

Oui, j'ai essayer autres et tout. Mais ils me disent impssoble de trouver le resau... Donc comment sacrifier cette invisibilité?? Et c'est quoi le WPA2??


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2009)

Ton réseau, il apparaît dans la liste de tes réseaux WiFi proposés par l'iPod?!
--> NON.

Alors, je vais te demander une petite capture d'écran stp. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h00 ----------




kilakos a dit:


> Oui, j'ai essayer autres et tout. Mais ils me disent impssoble de trouver le resau... Donc comment sacrifier cette invisibilité?? Et c'est quoi le WPA2??



WPA2 est un standard de protection plus élevé (plus sécurisé) que le WEP.


----------



## kilakos (6 Septembre 2009)

Maintenant que j'ai enlevé l'invisibilité du reseau, je vois mon eseau, meme que quand je m'en eloigne, le signale baisse et quand je m'en approche il augmente ^^bref, je clic sur mon reseau mais la ils me demandes plein de truuuuc, présentés comme ca : 

Adresse IP

DHCP BootP Statiques 

Adresse IP
Masque de ss-rés.
routeur
DNS
Dom. de recherche
Identifiant client

HTTP Proxy

Désactivé Manuel Auto

Voila, que dois-je remplire?? si je me souviens bien quand l'informatitien était venu il était allé sur le site du routeur et avait dut accepter par exemple que l'ordi de mon pere se connecte à mon routeur, sa vous dit quelque chose ?? 

Merci, kilakos


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2009)

Oui, via les adresses MAC (et pas Mac), MAC.
Un "filtre" qui dit au routeur que tel ou tel ordi, ou "device" peut se connecter.

Tu dois rentrer ton MotDePasse sur l'iPhone! 
Clique sur le réseau et rentre le MDP.


----------



## fransik (6 Septembre 2009)

...re- bonjour.

De quoi parles-tu là?



kilakos a dit:


> Maintenant que j'ai enlevé l'invisibilité du reseau, je vois mon eseau, meme que quand je m'en eloigne, le signale baisse et quand je m'en approche il augmente ^^bref, je clic sur mon reseau mais la ils me demandes plein de truuuuc, présentés comme ca :
> 
> Adresse IP
> 
> ...



Une étape après l'autre, toute précipitation participe seulement à une plus grande confusion...

Ton réseau est maintenant visible?
Jettes donc un coup d'il à la copie d'écran ci-jointe:
- soit tu sélectionnes le réseau avant, et il te suffit d'entrer le mot de passe,
- soit le réseau est toujours invisible, et  il te faut entrer nom du réseau et mot de passe.

Sur le iPod Touch:
"Réglages > Wi-Fi" choisir "Réseau_perso_X" (Ton réseau) ou "Autre"

Macusermann te demandais une copie d'écran, ce ne serait effectivement pas inutile.
Essaie aussi d'être clair dans la formulation du problème, ça aide  et n'oublie pas que nous ne voyons pas ce que tu as à l'écran, ni tout ce que tu fais...

A plus


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2009)

Une bonne explication de la part de mon ami fransik!
Donc si possible une capture d'écran de ton iPhone (WiFi ON) et de ta page web du routeur.
(Pomme+maj+3).


----------



## kilakos (6 Septembre 2009)

Voila les photos just sur la deuxieme photo il y a écrit 0 devant port, ne vs en faite pas, normalment il n'y a rien, sa dut etre mis par moi sans le savoir, mais je l ai enlevé

Ps quand je click sur mon reseau, nommé zeus , ils me demandent aucun mot de passe et au bout de 2 sec ils me disent impossible de rejoindre le réseau "zeus". donc je fais arreter et je clic sur la fleche qui se trouve en face de zeus et la j'ai les deux premières photos qui apparaissent


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2009)

Dans "Périphériques connectés", je pourrais avoir une capture s'il te plaît?!
Je crois que c'est la dedans qu'on va pouvoir résoudre ton problème.


----------



## kilakos (6 Septembre 2009)

Oui voila mais lis la premiere photo, apparemment on ne peut rien faire sur cette page, donc, je ne pourrai pas me connecter avec mon touch ?? ou pour pouvoir modifer quelquechose, je dois modifier certaines securités?

Ps la deuxieme photo a les informations caché par simple securité, je ne vs accuses de rien mais ils existe d'autres personne qui ... Bref


----------



## kilakos (7 Septembre 2009)

Aide svp ... ya personne?


----------



## Macuserman (7 Septembre 2009)

Est ce que tu as "Wireless Settings" ?!
Parce que là tu peux accéder à la liste des appareils autorisés à se connecter: "Setup access list".
Ou équivalents français! =)

Voilà une capture de mon routeur:


----------



## kilakos (7 Septembre 2009)

ouai j'ai parametre sans fil, si ma traduction est bonne et si c'est ce que tu cherches... (ca correspond a la première photo, le nom SSID je l'ai aussi éffacer sur photoshop ^^). Que dois-je faire sur cette fenetre?? Cliquer sur setting acces list ?? si c'est le cas regarde la photo 2, les noms des périphériques et adresse mac on été volontairement effacés sur photoshop. Enfin bref dis moi ce que je dois faire et écrire, si il y a un truc a écrire.

Merci, kilakos


----------



## Macuserman (8 Septembre 2009)

Tu cliques sur "ajouter" dans la seconde fenêtre.

Ensuite tu rentres le nom de l'appareil, disons iPhone.
Tu vas sur l'iPhone, tu vas dans paramètres, puis général puis information.
Tu relèves l'adresse WIFI de l'iPhone.

Tu la rentres comme adresse Mac depuis ton routeur. Et tu fais actualiser ou apply.
Tu retournes sur l'iPhone, tu vas dans tes réglages WiFi, et tu essaies de te connecter au réseau sans fil! 

OK?


----------



## kilakos (8 Septembre 2009)

JE T'AIMEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Macuserman (8 Septembre 2009)

kilakos a dit:


> JE T'AIMEEEEEEEEEEEEEE



Euuuh ça a fonctionné?


----------



## kilakos (9 Septembre 2009)

Oui^^.


----------



## Macuserman (9 Septembre 2009)

Tant mieux!
ravi d'avoir servi! =)
Je postule comme possible prochain modo, pense à moi!


----------



## kilakos (16 Septembre 2009)

Bien sur, juste envoie moi un message, parce que je ne passe pas souvent sur le forum, à part quand j'ai un problème, mais je te mets aller un 17-18/20 . Un dernier petit test, lol, voilà là j'ai un mac book pro que je voudrai connecter a mon modem comme avec le touch, je vais sur la page internet de mon routeur et tout, configurer la liste d'accès je rentre le nom de l'appareil et tu sais il faut metre l'adresse mac, mais je ne sais pas ou la trouver, peux-tu me dire comment faire? En gros je cherche, ce que j'ai trouvé sur l'iphone en faisant : Tu vas sur l'iPhone, tu vas dans paramètres, puis général puis information. Tu relèves l'adresse WIFI de l'iPhone.

Merci, kilakos

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h02 ----------

Tien je crois l'avoir trouvé, regarde comment je crois l'avoire trouvée, dis moi si c'est bon : je vais dans la pomme/ a propos de ce mac/plus d'info/reseau/configuration/ethernet/ et je relève l'adresse matérielle (mac). Est-ce ca? si oui bon ba alors je suis allé après de nouveau sur la page internet de mon routeur, meme chause : liste d'accès des stations sans fil. Puis je fais la meme chose que j'avais fait pour le touch. Mais voila mon mac ne se connecte pas. 

Merci, kilakos


----------



## costa2a (18 Septembre 2009)

bonsoir à tous. je suis nouveau sur le forum et je ne sais pas trop comment cela fonctionne. mais j'ai le même problème que certains. je viens d'acheter un ipod touch 32go 3eme génération et je n'arrive pas à me connecter à internet. j'ai un PC sous windows vista avec une livebox.
mon souci c'est que lorsque je veux me connecter, on me demande un mot de passe, mais je ne sais pas ou aller le prendre!!! est ce que je peux le retrouver via mon ordi?? faut il que je m'adresse à orange (wanadoo). merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## Macuserman (18 Septembre 2009)

Normalement soit ton mot de passe est sous la box, soit il est sur ton contrat avec Orange&#8230;


----------



## kilakos (18 Septembre 2009)

Arg moi qui croyais que tu répondais à ma question, sais-tu où je peux trouver l'adresse mac de mon mac ??


----------



## Macuserman (18 Septembre 2009)

Oui, bien sûr&#8230;

Dans:
À propos de ce Mac ---> Plus d'infos ---> Réseau.
Tu as l'adresse MAC de répertoriée. 
(sous Ethernet)


----------



## kilakos (18 Septembre 2009)

Ok trouvé  mais la le prob, c'est que bon juste veux preciser qu j'ai mis le nom de mon ordi, kilakos ordi, par exemple et j'ai mis l'adresse ma de mon mac puis j'ai fait ajouté et semble accepté par mon routeur, dans la stations sans fils de confiance. Mais bon, voila je vais sur inernet et il n'y a pas de reseau, et je clique sur mon reseau mais rien, comprends pas, quedois-je faire?

Merci, kilakos


----------



## costa2a (19 Septembre 2009)

j'ai bien un mot de passe sur mon contrat (mot depasse de connexion), mais il est trop court (rejoindre ne se met pas en surbrillance) et sous ma box, il n'y a que la clé de sécurité wifi.help pease!!!


----------



## Macuserman (19 Septembre 2009)

Kilakos: c'est incompréhensible&#8230;tu peux me la refaire en français stp? 

Si tu tapes dans ton navigateur internet préféré: 192.168.1.1
Qu'est ce que ça te donne?


----------



## kilakos (19 Septembre 2009)

bouaaaaaa on s'en moque de ce que ça donne, puisque j'ai réussit à le connecter a mon modem, et tout ça encore grace a toiiiiiii Il faut que tu saches un truc, j'ai une tréééééééééés grande estime envers toi  Bref si t'as besoin de quelqu'un pour te soutenir lors de ton "entretien d'embauche", fais signe je serai là. Je t'envoies mon adresse mail par MP. 

Ps : Ne t'inquiète pas je parlerai en bon français et du moins sans fautes d'orthographes ...

Merci, kilakos


----------



## Macuserman (19 Septembre 2009)

Okay! Bah tant mieux, je t'en prie&#8230;! Et merci pour ton soutien! =)
Je t'ai ajouté sur MSN. 

Costa2a, tu y es?


----------



## costa2a (19 Septembre 2009)

purée, je galère avec l'accés internet. j'ai tout essayé: clé wifi sous la livebox, mot de passe de connexion...rien ne marche. macuserman, tu as l'air trés calé alors stp aide moi...........:hein::hein:


----------



## Macuserman (19 Septembre 2009)

Alors&#8230;
Ton contrat avec Orange, tu l'as encore, normalement tu as un mot de passe, lequel est-il?
Sinon:
Vas sur l'adresse web de ta box, en général c'est 192.168.1.1, et regardes juste si le filtrage par adresse MAC est activé. Si oui, tu rentres ton adresse MAC dans ta liste d'adresse acceptée par le routeur.

Si le problème vient du fait que le mot de passe pour te connecter est introuvable, soit tu l'as modifié un jour, soit c'est celui de base, c'est à dire, forcément inscrit dans tes papiers de contrats (parmi les premiers, pas dans les factures).


----------



## costa2a (19 Septembre 2009)

j'ai changé mon mot de passe cet aprés midi. ensuite, j'ai réessayé de le rentrer sur l'ipod, mais ça marque toujours "impossible de rejoindre livebox..."
je vais essayer ce que tu me proposes, mais j'ai pas tout compris (je suis pas trés bon en informatique)


----------



## Macuserman (19 Septembre 2009)

Tu tapes dans Google Chrome ou Safari ou Firefox, on s'en fout, l'adresse de ta box. En gros, tu te connectes à ta box depuis l'ordi.
En général c'est en tapant  192.168.1.1 dans la barre d'adresse de ton navigateur préféré.

Ensuite, tu essaies de trouver un endroit où tu as "MAC adresses" ou "MAC allowed" ou "ordinateurs autorisés" ou un truc du genre! 

Et là, tu rentres l'adresse MAC de ton iPod. Tu la trouves dans "Réglages ---> Général ---> Informations ---> Adresse WiFi".

Oki?


----------



## costa2a (19 Septembre 2009)

je vais essayer et je te dis merci en tout cas


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h30 ----------

jevais peut être te paraitre lourd mais lorsque je tape mon mot de passe  et tape ok, il s'efface et en plus ça me une plombe à charger (c'est d'ailleurs pas encore fini


----------



## Macuserman (19 Septembre 2009)

Bon, alors tu vas quand même faire ma manipulation.

Et pendant que tu regardes tes papiers, que tu fais tes manip', tu vas restaurer ton iPod, pour tout remettre à zéro, on sera tranquilles comme ça.

PS: je suis là pour aider, tu ne me semble pas lourd!


----------



## costa2a (19 Septembre 2009)

avec les infos que je rentre, je ne suis pas "autorisé".je suis sur du mot de passe, par contre pour le nom utilisateur, je suis moins sûr.....j'ai tous mes papiers en face de moi mais je trouve pas....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h06 ----------

complément d'information.en fait, ma live box était installé sur un ordi que j'ai remplacé par un portableje ne l'ai pas réinstallé sur ce dernier, j'ai juste entré la clef wifi dessus. cela peut il avoir une incidence??


----------



## Macuserman (19 Septembre 2009)

Mais je ne connais pas bien Orange, mais le nom d'utilisateur pour rentrer dans quoi?!
Tu as le nom du réseau et le mot de passe avec, c'est tout. Quel nom d'utilisateur?

EDIT:
Si tu as le CD d'installe, alors fait la manip' parce que ça peut évidemment avoir une influence!


----------



## costa2a (19 Septembre 2009)

je l'ai mais je n'arrive pas à l'installer car il semblerait qu'il est prévu pour windows 98 (et là j'ai vista) .voici ce qui m'est demané: le serveur configuration.adsl à l'adresse Inventel requiert un nom d'utilisateur et un mot de passe.
Avertissement : ce serveur requiert que votre nom d'utilisateur et votre mot de passe soient envoyés de façon non sécurisée (authentification de base sans connexion sécurisée)


----------



## Macuserman (19 Septembre 2009)

Essaie peut être ton adresse mail Orange ou alors:
Nom d'utilisateur: admin
Mot de passe: password


----------



## costa2a (19 Septembre 2009)

je viens de réessayer d'installer la livebox et c'est bien ceque je t'ai dis, le cd ne fonctionne qu'avec des version antérieures. je vais essayer ce que tu me proposes maintenant


----------



## Macuserman (19 Septembre 2009)

OK, tiens moi au courant&#8230;!


----------



## costa2a (19 Septembre 2009)

marche pas non plus. je crois que je vais stopper pour ce soir. j'irai directement demander au magasin orange de chez moi. je te remerci en tout cas. si par contre tu as d'autres moyen pour y arriver n'hésite pas a poster, je viendrais faire un tour dmain sur le forum. bonne nuit macuserman:sleep:


----------



## Macuserman (19 Septembre 2009)

Juste encore une seule manip'&#8230;

Va sur l'adresse 192.168.1.1
Rentre admin dans les deux champs&#8230;


----------



## costa2a (19 Septembre 2009)

put.... trés trop fort, je suis rentré!! bon maintenant je vais essayer de trouvé ce que tu m'as dis auparavant


----------



## Macuserman (19 Septembre 2009)

Oui, tu vas dans les paramétrages de la Box, tu essaies de trouver une liste d'adresses MAC (et pas Mac) ou WiFi (ça dépend de l'appellation) et tu rentres l'adresse WiFi de ton iPod comme je t'ai indiqué avant&#8230;

Normalement ça devrait marcher. Et si tu as d'autres appareils à paramétrer pour les autoriser à aller sur le net aussi, profites en! 
Tu me tiens au courant!


----------



## costa2a (19 Septembre 2009)

je n'aicrien trouvé qui pourrais correspondre à ce que tu m'as dis............


----------



## Macuserman (19 Septembre 2009)

Tu as ça?!


----------



## costa2a (20 Septembre 2009)

presque.la page est quasi la même.mais je n'ai pas les infos inscrites a droite de "livebox"


----------



## Macuserman (20 Septembre 2009)

Tu peux essayer de la configurer par WiFi ta box&#8230;

On essaie ça demain, j'ai ce qu'il faut si jamais?!


----------



## costa2a (20 Septembre 2009)

ok bonne nuit. on se contact demain.et merci encore


----------



## costa2a (20 Septembre 2009)

salut macuserman, je suis en poste et prés à recevoir tes instructions!!!!!


----------



## Macuserman (20 Septembre 2009)

Salut! 

J'ai trouvé ça ce matin&#8230;

http://www.dslvalley.com/dossiers/orange/livebox-orange.php


----------



## costa2a (20 Septembre 2009)

purée, je n'ai pas les indicationsen haut lorsque je me connecte...du coup je ne peut pas faire la manip


----------



## Macuserman (20 Septembre 2009)

Bon, alors tu sais quoi, tu vas téléphoner à Orange dès que possible et ils te diront quoi faire. Ou alors essaie de trouver les pilotes mis à jours pour installer ta LB sur l'ordi!


----------



## costa2a (20 Septembre 2009)

ouais je vais faire ça t'as raison.merci pour tout. je te tiens au courant


----------



## Macuserman (20 Septembre 2009)

Pas de soucis, je suis là pour ça en même temps&#8230;
Dslé de pas pouvoir faire plus.

PS: pensez aux coups de boule.


----------



## costa2a (22 Septembre 2009)

j'ai trouvé!!! j'ai réinitialisé es réseau sur l'ipod et j'ai fait reset sur ma box. ensuite le mot de masse demandé est simplement la clé de sécu wifi (il faut tout rentrer sans les espaces et mettre les majuscules). purée tout ça pour ça....mais c'est cool


----------



## Macuserman (22 Septembre 2009)

Bah écoute tant mieux pour toi! Bonne continuation!


----------

